# Aloof Boyfriend



## AliceWhite (Apr 20, 2011)

I did not grow up in the greatest home and am some what clueless as to how to approach someone and deal with problems in a civil way but I am learning. I have learned how to develop great friendships but I am having trouble in the boy area. Please help.

I have a boyfriend we have been dating for about 8 months now. He is somewhat aloof, he doesn't text me back when I respond to his texts and he doesn't call me all that often. When we chat on facebook he just leaves our convos and im just there hanging like, "What the hell, where did you  go?" I feel like he is not making an effort to see me or hang out but the communication is really irritating me. 

How would you bring the topic up? Im seriously thinking maybe we shold just call it quits cause it feels like he is not that interested. I'd rather just know flat out, I hate playing games.


----------



## Geek (Apr 21, 2011)

How old is he?


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 21, 2011)

I'd bring up the topic to him by the same words you used here:

"He is somewhat aloof, he doesn't text me back when I respond to his texts and he doesn't call me all that often. When we chat on facebook he just leaves our convos and im just there hanging like, "What the hell, where did you  go?" I feel like he is not making an effort to see me or hang out but the communication is really irritating me."


----------

